# Lithuanian: Gal vesti aš ?



## zeban

Hi all,

At christmas time, I plan to make a proposal to my Lithuanian girlfriend. Of course, if these words are in her native language, should be perfect ;-)
Thanks


----------



## zeban

Hi,

*Gal vesti aš?*

Is the above sentence means "would you marry me ? for a she ?


----------



## Kassikakk

Since no Lithuanian is answering, so let me try:

man proposing a woman:

*Ar tu tekėsi už manęs?*

woman proposing a man:

*Ar tu vesi mane?*

Direct translation ("would you..") would require the conditional form *tekėtum/vestum,* but it seems to me the above sentences with simple future forms are more commonly used (conditional probably implies something like "would you...if...").


----------



## zeban

Kassikakk said:


> Since no Lithuanian is answering, so let me try:
> 
> man proposing a woman:
> 
> *Ar tu tekėsi už manęs?*
> 
> woman proposing a man:
> 
> *Ar tu vesi mane?*
> 
> Direct translation ("would you..") would require the conditional form *tekėtum/vestum,* but it seems to me the above sentences with simple future forms are more commonly used (conditional probably implies something like "would you...if...").



Hi Kassikakk,

Thank you very much for the reply and the explanation. I will need these words at new year's day ;-) 

Cheers,


----------



## karuna

Also make sure to learn the proper accents and intonation. To a Latvian these phrases sound like medieval knights speech.


----------



## zeban

karuna said:


> Also make sure to learn the proper accents and intonation. To a Latvian these phrases sound like medieval knights speech.




Yep, you are definitely right ;-) So, how can I learn the proper accents and intonation ?  I have only 1 day left to learn properly


----------



## Kassikakk

Accents are as follows:

*Ar tu tekė`si už manę`s? *

-that's the one you want to say, right? 

(The other was *Ar tu ve`si mane`?*)

The letters in red -hope you see them- should be pronounced palatalized.

And note that e and ę are pronounced widely, like ä in some languages (Estonian for one, and Swedish, however German ä is different), it's much like a in English 'bad'. Also, e is short and ę is long. ė instead is very narrow, like in 'red', and it's also long.
There is also a distinction between short, rising and falling accents, but in such a short notice you can safely skip this. Even native speakers don't always get them right.

Wish you good luck.


----------



## zeban

Hi again 



Kassikakk said:


> Accents are as follows:
> 
> *Ar tu tekė`si už manę`s? *
> 
> -that's the one you want to say, right?
> 
> Yep, right  I will need these words at this weekend ;-)
> 
> (The other was *Ar tu ve`si mane`?*)
> 
> The letters in red -hope you see them- should be pronounced palatalized.
> 
> And note that e and ę are pronounced widely, like ä in some languages (Estonian for one, and Swedish, however German ä is different), it's much like a in English 'bad'. Also, e is short and ę is long. ė instead is very narrow, like in 'red', and it's also long.
> There is also a distinction between short, rising and falling accents, but in such a short notice you can safely skip this. Even native speakers don't always get them right.
> 
> Wish you good luck.



Hmm.. I think, I got it. I will make some practice on this and I hope, I can pronounce it correctly  And also, I will need tons of luck,too ! ;-) Thanks for your very help and wishing luck ! :-D


----------

